
Ask HN: Remote jobs for developers in Europe? - lehtu
Which are the best places to look for remote jobs for developer in Europe? Stackoverflow and github has some and ofc linkedin, but any other sources? plz do share even if it&#x27;s only for one country. All sources are most appreciated :)
======
anovikov
It seems to be self-contradictory: if you are looking for remote job, why
constraining yourself to Europe? Open an Upwork account, and if you are any
good, in 6 month you will be making more than almost any non-management
developer position in EU makes.

